# Best Careers?



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jan 30, 2021)

Need to moneymax to become rich

IQ is not too much of a problem


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Jan 30, 2021)

A career won't make you rich.
It will only give you money that can make you rich if you use it correctly.
To make money you need money.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jan 30, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> A career won't make you rich.
> It will only give you money that can make you rich if you use it correctly.
> To make money you need money.


what are other good careers other than MD?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 30, 2021)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> what are other good careers other than MD?


Celebrity, professional athlete, startup founder.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jan 30, 2021)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> Need to moneymax to become rich
> 
> IQ is not too much of a problem


being a cop


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Jan 30, 2021)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> what are other good careers other than MD?


Tbh I have my eyes set on radiology or cs and specializing in machine learning or finance.
Each have their own pros and cons.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jan 30, 2021)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> what are other good careers other than MD?


What happened to med school


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jan 30, 2021)

Dope said:


> What happened to med school


took the computer science pill


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 30, 2021)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> took the computer science pill


Go to medical school. Computer science will burn you out when you're older. Being a doctor is always fulfilling. I'm thinking of switching to a premed major just for some basic MCAT knowledge and becoming a sports medicine doctor.


----------



## ChangeOfHeart (Jan 30, 2021)

Software Engineering nigga.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 30, 2021)

ChangeOfHeart said:


> Software Engineering nigga.


Seems oversaturated


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 30, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> A career won't make you rich.
> It will only give you money that can make you rich if you use it correctly.
> To make money you need money.



Manager or Founder (salary + bonus + stock compensation) 
High Finance 
Doctor
Lawyer 
All 4 can make very rich


----------



## ChangeOfHeart (Jan 30, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Seems oversaturated


Be an actual software engineer, and not some code monkey faggot. Trust me. You will get a job.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 30, 2021)

ChangeOfHeart said:


> Be an actual software engineer, and not some code monkey faggot. Trust me. You will get a job.


Whats the difference between a code monkey and a software engineer? 
Is University necessary to become to latter?


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Jan 30, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Manager or Founder (salary + bonus + stock compensation)
> High Finance
> Doctor
> Lawyer
> All 4 can make very rich


Yes.
But using your already high salary to invest in real estate for example.
Can make you ultra rich.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 30, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> Yes.
> But using your already high salary to invest in real estate for example.
> Can make you ultra rich.


My list can also be divided further 







Finance and Managers often have a much more Scalable Income than Surgeons and Lawyers therefore 

Finance > Managers >>> Doctor > Lawyer 

The terms Managers also includes Founders of very different companies here which is why I dont like the term. 
Therefore Managers could be Scientists,Engineers,Coders,Designers whatever... 

Imo 

Grouped together Business-Degree related professions make up 55-60% of all Top 1%ers
Within Business, Finance is the best specialisation followed by Operations, Real Estate & Sales
Business Students also benefit alot from their Software/Coding Skills they often gain at university. 

Within Lawyers, only the best Corporate/M&A and Intellectual Property Lawyers really make it on the list which are lawyers heavily specialized into the key aspects of large Businesses. 

The reason Surgeon are in a better position than lawyers is that while both professions are not Scalable , atleast surgeons tend to live in smaller city which results in less living costs and its also very stable against recessions which isn't the case for lawyers. 

@Caesar Augustus


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Jan 30, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> My list can also be divided further
> 
> View attachment 955597
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree.
Very high iq reply.
Also doctors have the best job stability in the market.
And it's a win win if you live in a smaller city.
You get a low COL a higher salary and less taxes.
And I think it has a very defined path on what you need to do to become successful.
What do you think is the most lucrative speciality?


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jan 30, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> Yeah I agree.
> Very high iq reply.
> Also doctors have the best job stability in the market.
> And it's a win win if you live in a smaller city.
> ...


plastics or neuro


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 30, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> Yeah I agree.
> Very high iq reply.
> Also doctors have the best job stability in the market.
> And it's a win win if you live in a smaller city.
> ...


Any surgery tbh

Moving away from things like Diagnostics, Prescribing and Consulting that requires lower skill and is easily done by automation.

Within Surgery its Plastic & Reconstructive & Orthopedic & Neuro Surgery


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Jan 30, 2021)

MD_Hopeful69 said:


> plastics or neuro


Plastics is good.
But I think neuro is too brutal.
The residency is insane.
Plus your work hours will be crazy.
My uncle is a neurosurgeon and he's balding from all the stress.
You deal with life and death situations every single day.


PubertyMaxxer said:


> Any surgery tbh
> 
> Moving away from things like Diagnostics, Prescribing and Consulting that requires lower skill and is easily done by automation.
> 
> Within Surgery its Plastic & Reconstructive & Orthopedic & Neuro Surgery


What do you think about interventional radiology?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 30, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> Plastics is good.
> But I think neuro is too brutal.
> The residency is insane.
> Plus your work hours will be crazy.
> ...


Seems good 

In terms of time/brutality vs reward dentistry is the best medical profession
Shortest Schooling, easier curriculum, easy cases yet same or higher pay than hardcore surgeons


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2021)

Most lawyers are not rich tbh. 80% of the IT jobs are software dev jobs, so if you like it do it, but you need to have experience, coding in your freetime etc.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 30, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Most lawyers are not rich tbh. 80% of the IT jobs are software dev jobs, so if you like it do it, but you need to have experience, coding in your freetime etc.


Law here is the 3rd most popular degree here so is extremely oversaturated 
Only the top Corporate/IP Lawyers earn well 

Coding is quite boring to me but idk about OP


----------



## .👽. (Jan 30, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Law here is the 3rd most popular degree here so is extremely oversaturated
> Only the top Corporate/IP Lawyers earn well
> 
> Coding is quite boring to me but idk about OP


Its boring af and every kid can learn it. Competition is high. There are so many open dev jobs but they all want guys with experience (at least in my country).


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 31, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Its boring af and every kid can learn it. Competition is high. There are so many open dev jobs but they all want guys with experience (at least in my country).


Where do you live?


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jan 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Go to medical school. Computer science will burn you out when you're older. Being a doctor is always fulfilling. I'm thinking of switching to a premed major just for some basic MCAT knowledge and becoming a sports medicine doctor.


just lol at getting those boring ass jobs


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 31, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> just lol at getting those boring ass jobs


Whats better?


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jan 31, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Whats better?


A job that you actually enjoy instead of some incel tier science job lol.


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Jan 31, 2021)

I still can't believe "medicine" and "doctors" as a field exists. I've been saying for a few years it's a dead end profession with no future, but somehow it still hasn't happened. Doctors aren't doing any work anymore, everything is computerised. Everything is available on the internet. Should have been killed as a profession long time ago.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 31, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> I still can't believe "medicine" and "doctors" as a field exists. I've been saying for a few years it's a dead end profession with no future, but somehow it still hasn't happened. Doctors aren't doing any work anymore, everything is computerised. Everything is available on the internet. Should have been killed as a profession long time ago.


How could it get automated ? Every human is different, therefore every surgery is different?


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Jan 31, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> How could it get automated ? Every human is different, therefore every surgery is different?


Surgery is also 100% going to be done by computers. No other way around it. Also most surgeries will become internal. You can control a miniature robot inside a human body with electromagnets and perform incisions or w/e.
Diagnosis is going to be done by computers too, as is already tbh. There will be no use for any doctors. I don't see a future for them at all. Idk, might not happen in our lifetime.
Stroma is a good example for a surgery, that is actually done by a computer, but it's not available still... Probably has difficulties with software still.


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> A job that you enjoy


I don't understand this sentance, can you elab


----------



## grimy (Jan 31, 2021)

You'll never get rich without building a business & having multiple streams of income.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> I don't understand this sentance, can you elab


A job you actually like to do instead of slaving away at some depressing shitty office job cause "muh income"


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> Surgery is also 100% going to be done by computers. No other way around it.


proofs?


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> A job you like to do


does not compute


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> proofs?


Much more efficient. No mistakes. Quicker. Safer. Miniaturisation is going to happen, surgeries will be imperformable by humans, as it'd be beyond any humans skills.
Now surgeries are so wasteful, as you have to cut out even bones sometimes and in general they cause a lot of tissue damage. All completely uneccesary. Just so somebody can put a hand inside of you.
Completely delusional to even think that this barbarous brutal field is going to be a thing in the future at all. It will be looked back as dark times.


----------



## lutte (Jan 31, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> Much more efficient. No mistakes. Quicker. Safer. Miniaturisation is going to happen, surgeries will be imperformable by humans, as it'd be beyond any humans skills.
> Now surgeries are so wasteful, as you have to cut out even bones sometimes and in general they cause a lot of tissue damage. All completely uneccesary. Just so somebody can put a hand inside of you.
> Completely delusional to even think that this barbarous brutal field is going to be a thing in the future at all. It will be looked back as dark times.


even if that were true there would stillbe doctors to oversee it, plan the surgeries, etc


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 31, 2021)

lutte said:


> even if that were true there would stillbe doctors to oversee it, plan the surgeries, etc





Intjcel said:


> Much more efficient. No mistakes. Quicker. Safer. Miniaturisation is going to happen, surgeries will be imperformable by humans, as it'd be beyond any humans skills.
> Now surgeries are so wasteful, as you have to cut out even bones sometimes and in general they cause a lot of tissue damage. All completely uneccesary. Just so somebody can put a hand inside of you.
> Completely delusional to even think that this barbarous brutal field is going to be a thing in the future at all. It will be looked back as dark times.


You realize the doctors that oversee robot-assisted surgeries get paid just as much if not more than the ones who do it by hand, right?


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Jan 31, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You realize the doctors that oversee robot-assisted surgeries get paid just as much if not more than the ones who do it by hand, right?


You do realise, that then you will need 100 times less "doctors". Most of the field is occupied by charlatans and retards anyway, who do literally fuck all.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 31, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> You do realise, that then you will need 100 times less "doctors". Most of the field is occupied by charlatans and retards anyway, who do literally fuck all.


Not true. Chiropractors and physical therapists are the only charlatans and they aren’t even doctors.

I hope you realize the medical board, which is led by doctors, wouldn’t give up their own profession’s jobs. If anything, becoming a doctor right now is the best time as it will be increasingly harder to get into medical school.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 31, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> You do realise, that then you will need 100 times less "doctors". Most of the field is occupied by charlatans and retards anyway, who do literally fuck all.


How about dentists or maxfacs?

I can't imagine any robots being able to do that work of removing wisdom tooth or correcting overbites


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Jan 31, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> How about dentists or maxfacs?
> 
> I can't imagine any robots being able to do that work of removing wisdom tooth or correcting overbites


Why do you think machine learning is getting hyped up so much? It's literally the solution to all these tasks.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 31, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> Why do you think machine learning is getting hyped up so much? It's literally the solution to all these tasks.











Will Dentists, General be replaced by AI & Robots?


Automation Risk Level: Totally Safe. (or 1.7% probability of automation)




willrobotstakemyjob.com





Explain this 0.4% figure 

And this statistics then:


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Jan 31, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Will Dentists, General be replaced by AI & Robots?
> 
> 
> Automation Risk Level: Totally Safe. (or 1.7% probability of automation)
> ...


I'm not saying it's going to happen tomorrow. But it should happen quicker than what it currently is. It's for the better.
Also computers will provide better quality care, while may be more expensive at first.
Also I think it's a ticking bomb. All that is needed is a good framework and then it'll be raining everywhere. Just like "apps" and "iphone" "exploded". Even though it's absolutely pure aids and 99.9% of it should be nuked out of existence. It is what it is.
As a matter of fact, there's lots of deep rooted boomer logic that's entombed into EVERYTHING in the west, so uprooting that alone might be a battle on its own. Like all the "moral" dilemma shit and so on. The faster they die, the faster we can go do something useful.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 31, 2021)

Intjcel said:


> I'm not saying it's going to happen tomorrow. But it should happen quicker than what it currently is. It's for the better.
> Also computers will provide better quality care, while may be more expensive at first.
> Also I think it's a ticking bomb. All that is needed is a good framework and then it'll be raining everywhere. Just like "apps" and "iphone" "exploded". Even though it's absolutely pure aids and 99.9% of it should be nuked out of existence. It is what it is.
> As a matter of fact, there's lots of deep rooted boomer logic that's entombed into EVERYTHING in the west, so uprooting that alone might be a battle on its own. Like all the "moral" dilemma shit and so on. The faster they die, the faster we can go do something useful.


I can agree that repetitive physical tasks and "book studies" (Law,Business,Languages,Maths) can easily get automated

But the task of dentists and surgeons is neither repetitive (every human has different proportions) and neither it is a task that is done mentally only.

So how tf will dentists, surgeons, repairers, etc get replaced in the next 100 years?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 31, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> I can agree that repetitive physical tasks and "book studies" (Law,Business,Languages,Maths) can easily get automated
> 
> But the task of dentists and surgeons is neither repetitive (every human has different proportions) and neither it is a task that is done mentally only.
> 
> So how tf will dentists, surgeons, repairers, etc get replaced in the next 100 years?





Intjcel said:


> I'm not saying it's going to happen tomorrow. But it should happen quicker than what it currently is. It's for the better.
> Also computers will provide better quality care, while may be more expensive at first.
> Also I think it's a ticking bomb. All that is needed is a good framework and then it'll be raining everywhere. Just like "apps" and "iphone" "exploded". Even though it's absolutely pure aids and 99.9% of it should be nuked out of existence. It is what it is.
> As a matter of fact, there's lots of deep rooted boomer logic that's entombed into EVERYTHING in the west, so uprooting that alone might be a battle on its own. Like all the "moral" dilemma shit and so on. The faster they die, the faster we can go do something useful.


.bump


----------



## Soalian (Jan 31, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> A job that you actually enjoy instead of some incel tier science job lol.





lutte said:


> I don't understand this sentance, can you elab


A (blow)job that you actually enjoy.

Does that clear things up?


----------

